# Hats on wolves... ?



## venaul (Aug 14, 2009)

anyone got any examples or suggestions for drawing hats on a wolf...

i've been trying, but the ears always make it look dumb


----------



## Chainy (Aug 14, 2009)

A baseball cap works well. Forwards or backwards.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Aug 14, 2009)

Hats on any kind of animal with ears that stick up is kind of awkward.  Usually you just have to do something with the hat to make it fit, like cut holes for ears, bend the rim up somewhere, tilt it, whatever.  Or use a small hat.
Maybe you like what I did in my avatar.


----------



## sakket (Aug 15, 2009)

this is tthe exact reason im considering adding a 'fedora tax' to my commissions. i have to redraw so many times to get it to look half-possible. fucking fedoras.


----------



## Kaamos (Aug 15, 2009)

Well, it's a fox, but I guess it could work with a wolf, too.


----------



## sakket (Aug 15, 2009)

i lolled. go relevance!


----------



## Chuong Cho Soi (Aug 16, 2009)

Kaamos said:


> Well, it's a fox, but I guess it could work with a wolf, too.









It's very hard to put a hat on furries; especially foxes or wolves. So most of the time, I think most furs (especially those with triangular shaped pointy ears on the head like the candid ones) are better off without any hats.


----------



## NeroFox1989 (Aug 16, 2009)

y would u wanna put a hat on those pretty ears? :3


----------



## locoindigo (Aug 23, 2009)

I'm sure a balaclava with extra holes for the ears would work OK. Failing that, something involving a buff.

Curse you. I'm having fun trying to think through how wolfy guys would design a mediaeval tournament helm now, with both protection for the ears and keeping the wearer's ability to hear. Best I can come up with is lots of mesh with reinforcements... what volume does the tip of a canine ear describe through all of its movement?


----------



## krisCrash (Aug 25, 2009)

Medieval helmets weren't normally that kind on the hearing for humans either, it is even worn over a padded had ... so if you want to give your character good hearing I guess that is extraordinarily kind of you


----------



## Azerane (Aug 25, 2009)

What the others have said, either have holes for the ears, crush the ears under, or fold the ears back. I dunno, never really drawn it =P


----------



## TopazThunder (Aug 25, 2009)

I have a fox character that wears a wide-brimmed "Musketeers" hat (think the hat Puss 'n Boots wears if you don't know) and she just sort of folds her ears down and out a little to help support the hat on the head. That can only work with certain sorts of headgear though.


----------

